
Ask HN: Salaries for non-engineering roles? - yeodrone
I work for a fairly large tech company that is known to make people work 60 hrs.<p>I have 10 yrs of software development  (9 years as hands on) experience. Last month I moved from Software Engineer to Technical Program Manager role.<p>I am wondering what are the salaries for non-engineering&#x2F;non-developer role?<p>I am looking for salaries for following roles<p>TPM (technical program manager)<p>Product Manager<p>Analytics Manager<p>Data Engineering lead (not a software engineer)<p>How much goog&#x2F;fb&#x2F;amazon&#x2F;apple&#x2F;Netflix pay for these roles?<p>You can share anonymously it you want.<p>Thanks!
======
Malarius
This site:
[http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Technical_Program_Ma...](http://www.payscale.com/research/US/Job=Technical_Program_Manager_\(TPM\)/Salary)

has helped me to get a bit around with salaries, but as I do not have much
work experience and don't work in the US I cant answer how many you should get
paid.

------
itburnslikeice
Look at Glassdoor, I'm not in US but I believe those roles are paid more than
plain engineering roles. People in those roles you mentioned take more
responsibilities and direct impact on company growth and earnings.

------
pyrophane
From what I know of people who do those (TPMs anyway) it varies wildly based
on perceived contribution and skill set.

Also, what do you mean by "data engineering lead (not a software engineer)?"

~~~
yeodrone
Data engineering lead is new name what used to be called Sr. ETL developer.
People in these roles don't do front end development or api development per
se. They work on sql, hadoop, hive, data cleaning operations etc.

